# Read Only Status



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The more I read these threads with controversial subject matter, the more I think..... If the poster cannot be identified within their post they should be on a *read only status*!!!!!

john


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't disagree. I have no problem with screen names as long as you are identified somewhere. I am BBG here and many other places outside the interweb, but I proudly have my name in all my post.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree. I think taking ownership and responsibility for your actions is always a good thing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I agree. I think taking ownership and responsibility for your actions is always a good thing.


Yep, me too!

Roger Staubach wannabe


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

It seems to me that two way banter is determined by what the people here want most. Take a look back at threads actually discussing training (you know, the "T" in RTF). And compare those threads with ones that are mostly just bitter, insulting, personal attacks (however thinly disguised)..."discussions" that ramble on and on with little or no relationship to dogs or training. Sometimes the latter go on for dozens of pages. If it's what's wanted, I guess it'll stick. I like your notion John. I have little hope for its future, however.

Retriever _training_ forum. Hmmm. Nice idea! 

Evan


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> The more I read these threads with controversial subject matter, the more I think..... If the poster cannot be identified within their post they should be on a *read only status*!!!!!
> 
> john


Hi John, I've not been consulted on some of the recent polls posted on this resource suggesting changes. 
I will tell you that I'd be in support of your making this one into a poll.
*
I'd really be curious to see how those who are active enough to take the time to desire to push a voting button, would vote on this topic.

*Sincerely, Chris Atkinson


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

The signing of real names is not all a negative thing ... sometimes someone says something really helpful or insightful, and you'd like to know who they "really" are so that if you ever meet them you'll know who they are. You can thank them for their help on RTF, but it might also be nice to do so if you meet them in person.

Or, it could actually be someone you knew many years ago, and/or remember a nice dog they had, and you would like to renew an acquaintance.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Hi John, I've not been consulted on some of the recent polls posted on this resource suggesting changes.
> I will tell you that I'd be in support of your making this one into a poll.
> *
> I'd really be curious to see how those who are active enough to take the time to desire to push a voting button, would vote on this topic.
> ...



I will . But to do so I will need a little poll posting 101,

Or if this could be made into a Poll here are the 2 options

1)Yes the poster should be identifiable and thereby be accountable

2)No things are fine just the way they are

john


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

john fallon said:


> The more I read these threads with controversial subject matter, the more I think..... If the poster cannot be identified within their post they should be on a *read only status*!!!!!
> 
> john


I agree. Accountability is important.

​Ted


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Hi John, I've not been consulted on some of the recent polls posted on this resource suggesting changes.
> I will tell you that I'd be in support of your making this one into a poll.
> *
> I'd really be curious to see how those who are active enough to take the time to desire to push a voting button, would vote on this topic.
> ...


How identifiable do you want people? 

Both Evan and EdA are in favor of the idea, but you have to do some digging, or hang out here awhile to figure out who they are. 

If you could hide people's names from search bots or from people that are not members I'd be more of a fan of the idea.

Of maybe EdA is joking as I didn't get the Staubach joke.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

onastring said:


> What's the benefit of identifying someone by name? How many of the banned people had their name either in their signature or as their screen name. I don't think having their name out there has stopped people for acting inappropriately.
> 
> I don't want my name on a public forum for security reasons, mainly related to my job. I don't want anyone to be able to google my name and find posts about guns and hunting. Am I paranoid? Maybe, but I don't see any benefit from putting my name on the web. I rarely post but don't want to lose the ability to do so if I don't disclose my name.


Could mean the difference between a internet stalker and a REAL stalker.


----------



## hardcorehunter5 (Jun 3, 2013)

How is ones name confirmed to be a real name? That should be the important question. A person whose intention is not to contribute to the good of the cause will find a way around the process. I have only been frequenting this site for a short period of time, but there sure seems to be a lot of drama and turmoil on this forum. From the bits and pieces I have read it appears it all comes down to arrogance. Who's better, who's not, who trains the best, who doesn't, etc, etc.... A zebra can't change its stripes


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The issue is essentially that each person have one name and they are known by. I am Eric Johnson but I could be Bill or Bob or Henry as long as every post from me carries the same name. My real name is simply the easiest for me to remember.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mitty said:


> Of maybe EdA is joking as I didn't get the Staubach joke.


Well Mitty, would you have gotten it if I had signed off "Brad Pitt Regards"?

Or should I know who Mitty is, Renee P?

Angelina Jolee Regards!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

onastring said:


> What's the benefit of identifying someone by name? How many of the banned people had their name either in their signature or as their screen name. I don't think having their name out there has stopped people for acting inappropriately.
> 
> I don't want my name on a public forum for security reasons, mainly related to my job. I don't want anyone to be able to google my name and find posts about guns and hunting. Am I paranoid? Maybe, but I don't see any benefit from putting my name on the web. I rarely post but don't want to lose the ability to do so if I don't disclose my name.


Would you feel that as a result of your posting under a "handle" you would choose to be less "in your face" than some others? I personally think that's the best way to behave - particularly if you are posting under an username that is not your real name. 

My personal feeling is that those posting under "handles" should make it blatantly obvious that their attempt is to be respectful and considerate. Those who choose to become a bit more confontational, should be sure to identify themselves. Regardless, all posters should consider whatever they post on RTF to be equivalent to something they'd be comfortable stating directly in person to the other party. 

Can we agree upon this?


----------



## downbirds (Jan 19, 2012)

I try to never say anything neg without putting my name on it (got me in alot of trouble in the navy). I don't use my name for personal reasons, similar to one of the above post. There is alot of negativity in some of the threads, but I find that on all forums. If I don't like what's on the TV I change the channel ,if I don't like the petty bickering, I don't read the post, or take what some say with a grain of salt. Real name or handle we all learn fairly quickly which ones to ignore. I would hate to eliminate those with something truly useful to post, because they don't want their names out there. Side note I used the correct (there and their) in the last sentence correctly. Many time I see people resort to oh yeah your grammer is wrong learn to read before you post. These people I chose to ignore real name or handle. Thanks for the site more good then bad as I see it. And I only need a few more post so I can see the pics and pm people.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't care about their name - I would like to know where they originate - culture is a bigger deal than names .


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 11, 2013)

downbirds said:


> I try to never say anything neg without putting my name on it (got me in alot of trouble in the navy). I don't use my name for personal reasons, similar to one of the above post. There is alot of negativity in some of the threads, but I find that on all forums. If I don't like what's on the TV I change the channel ,if I don't like the petty bickering, I don't read the post, or take what some say with a grain of salt. Real name or handle we all learn fairly quickly which ones to ignore. I would hate to eliminate those with something truly useful to post, because they don't want their names out there. Side note I used the correct (there and their) in the last sentence correctly. Many time I see people resort to oh yeah your grammer is wrong learn to read before you post. These people I chose to ignore real name or handle. Thanks for the site more good then bad as I see it. And I only need a few more post so I can see the pics and pm people.


Don't you mean "more good than bad"? You used "then" where you should have used "than". 


 sorry - I wouldn't have pointed it out if not for the "their and there" comment. I'm only picking at you, so please don't take it serious.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I go to great lengths to hide who I am. Course you could always find me at the 3rd series of the next test, provided your there 

/Paul


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree as well. I thought Chris you did have a push when you joined the forum their names had to show. So often I see no names associated with their posts and they are recent joiners. I usually just disregard these posts, b/c who are they? IMO


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My understanding is that currently to become a RTF member you have to produce a copy of a drivers license or some other form of id and more details about yourself. I think this came about as someone using a "handle" was becoming very abusive and Chris could not get in touch with him.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

IMO, for a forum to work effectively the posting members credentials should be available for scrutiny by the group .... this cannot happen when the posters real name in not readily available.

If your job is so sensitive that total anonymity is required, _perhaps_ posting/debating controversial subject matter in a public forum format is not the best idea .

john


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

@Wayne- 

I joined a few weeks ago, pretty sure that I didn't give a DL or any form of ID.

I also prefer to use a handle. If people really want to know who I am, I guess they can look up my dog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe Chris relaxed the rules for joining. There used to be a prominent notice of the joining requirements. I don't see it anymore. Maybe Chris can clarify.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't facebook require real names?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> While I agree with your overall concept, John, how would you restrict it to controversial subjects like you stated above? Or was that just an example, but you would have it apply across the board to all topics?
> 
> Based upon my signature line it would be quite simple for someone familiar with the dog world to learn a whole lot about me. But, by not using my full given name as my screen name, it becomes far more difficult for a search bot to do so.


You are correct, anyone reading one of your posts that wants to check you out, can do so with a little effort with the information contained in your sig line........ so I have no problem with your using screen name. 

BTW No one is necessarily going to want to know the name of posters who restrict their input to helping name puppies and the like...its one's incessant participation the more divisive subject threads that piques one's interest in that direction.

john


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Seriously, some of you thing that if people use their real name they wont be an ass? If you are an ass it will come out no matter what "name" you use on this forum. The anonymity is still there. And what's to stop someone from just making up a name? Hi,my name is Elmer Fudd perhaps some of you have heard of me and my hunting prowess.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mitty said:


> How identifiable do you want people?
> 
> Both Evan and EdA are in favor of the idea, but you have to do some digging, or hang out here awhile to figure out who they are......


so, the link to his facebook and web site with all the dog training vids he made. 
at the bottom of every post he makes stumped you?


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

IMHO, a more attractive option would be for the OP to have the ability to restrict who could reply to their thread. Or possibly a section that only a select few could post in. You may have to wait a little longer for a reply but the wait would be worth knowing that people you trust are going to have a productive and helpful discussion/debate.

Again, just my opinion and this is not my forum. Chris can do as he pleases.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

EdA said:


> Well Mitty, would you have gotten it if I had signed off "Brad Pitt Regards"?
> 
> Or should I know who Mitty is, Renee P?
> 
> Angelina Jolee Regards!


Probably not. I thought maybe you were referencing an inside joke.

Mitty Kitty was sitting next to me when I joined the forum, so I used her name for a handle. I joined so I could sign in and use the search function without having to type in those squiggly letters. I was buying a puppy and was using the forum to research dog people. At the time, I never dreamed I'd actually post stuff.

Kevin James regards,


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

I vote, real names shown somewhere within the post.

Ken


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mitty said:


> Probably not. I thought maybe you were referencing an inside joke.
> 
> Mitty Kitty was sitting next to me when I joined the forum, so I used her name for a handle. I joined so I could sign in and use the search function without having to type in those squiggly letters. I was buying a puppy and was using the forum to research dog people. At the time, I never dreamed I'd actually post stuff.
> 
> Kevin James regards,


So we have established that I know as much about you as you know about me and you have a sense of humor. My cats are BB, Penelope, and Kit Kit none of which would be a very catchy identity.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Oldfield Retrievers said:


> I vote, real names shown somewhere within the post.
> 
> Ken


Are you related to Fred Arbogast of fishing lure fame?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

EdA said:


> So we have established that I know as much about you as you know about me and you have a sense of humor. My cats are BB, Penelope, and Kit Kit none of which would be a very catchy identity.


I just looked on Entry Express, expecting to find a bunch of people named Ed A. Hardly any! There are 3 pages of Renees but only a couple of Eds. I'm the one and only Renee P, though (for now).


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mitty said:


> I just looked on Entry Express, expecting to find a bunch of people named Ed A. Hardly any! There are 3 pages of Renees but only a couple of Eds. I'm the one and only Renee P, though (for now).


I am there with significantly more entries than all of the competition


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

jtfreeman said:


> IMHO, a more attractive option would be for the OP to have the ability to restrict who could reply to their thread. Or possibly a section that only a select few could post in. You may have to wait a little longer for a reply but the wait would be worth knowing that people you trust are going to have a productive and helpful discussion/debate.
> 
> Again, just my opinion and this is not my forum. Chris can do as he pleases.


Oh My! I like this one for sure. What a great way to be sure you only get the answers you want to hear!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The nice part, at least from my perspective, of having a real name in the post, even if it's as a sig line rather than your "handle"? If someone wants to be snarky or nasty or whatever, it makes them accountable for those words in the real world too. I like the transparency.

I'm reminded of a time, a few years back where I had to take a horse down to the vet school in Madison. It was pot luck when you call as to which DVM will be seeing your horse, and my referring vet said "sorry, but you're getting a good vet but with an awful personality". I was forewarned. So I get to the vet school, and am approached by the attending veterinarian, who held out her hand and said "Hi...I'm Dr. XYZ, the department bitch." 
I liked her immediately.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> The nice part, at least from my perspective, of having a real name in the post, even if it's as a sig line rather than your "handle"? If someone wants to be snarky or nasty or whatever, it makes them accountable for those words in the real world too. I like the transparency.
> 
> I'm reminded of a time, a few years back where I had to take a horse down to the vet school in Madison. It was pot luck when you call as to which DVM will be seeing your horse, and my referring vet said "sorry, but you're getting a good vet but with an awful personality". I was forewarned. So I get to the vet school, and am approached by the attending veterinarian, who held out her hand and *said "Hi...I'm Dr. XYZ, the department bitch." *
> I liked her immediately.


Nice thing about folks like this... You always know where you stand and where they are coming from... No BS to cut through.


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers (Feb 9, 2009)

EdA said:


> Are you related to Fred Arbogast of fishing lure fame?



Long lost uncle FRED.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

wasn't there a big push on here a couple years ago for every one to use real names?


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

If you're going to put something in print, have the intestinal fortitude to put your name on it. Accountability. If you are only going to allow certain people to post to your thread then go start your own stinking message board.


----------



## downbirds (Jan 19, 2012)

Your right southpaw. worlds worst grammer here. Back when I was a youngun, took ACT's for college, doubled the ave. score for reading comp and vocabulary, nearly flunked the grammer part. college admissions person I meet with wanted to know how that was possible. Doesn't bother me at all. I know I'm usually wrong. So much to say and just can't get it across to people, because that can't make heads or tails of my, chicken scratches, as Mrs. Sandhorse called it in the third grade. P.S. Can't spell worth a lick either. Yea ten post. Oh and because I post so little thanks to all that have give out good info that has helped me along the way. My fav dog training advice, it's a marothon not a sprint, remind myself of this quite frequently.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What about a guy like me who uses a screen name, but posts his real name,,,,, his dog,,,,and their accomplishments,, a HINT I am Christian Right wing republican,,,,, but STILL I get abused on a regular basis!!! Even though most ALL of my post, I start of letting everyone involved know I is a "DUUUFUS, Dumbarse,, confused,,, HRC"ER and all the other things that raise a red flag..


That is WHY I come here!!! I like the abuse!!!! I have REALLY thick skin... I REALLY dont know ANY of you,, even if you do post your REAL names,, and I do a search on EE to discover how much knowlage you have,,, I STILL dont really know you!!!

It might show me you have a talented dog,,, But did YOU train it???? or did someone else,, and you run it?? That might make you a great handler for questions about handeling,, but does that give you credentials to give advice as to the nuances of FF the TT or for that matter when to give a treat after the dog sits!!!

This is an INTERNET discussion board... NOTHING more.... you dont know WHO you are talking to, even if they tell you!!!

For all you upity types know,, Gooser could be a road scholar hinding behind a Elmer Fudd avatar,, right???

Get over yourselves...

Its just about discussing dogs... take it for what it is worth..

JMHDAO

Gooser

P.S.
Remember the Ignor button???


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I think Chris should make Gooser THE defualt setting for the Ignor button....

FIRSt person on everyones list is Gooser....

I bet I still get abused!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

At 83, I'm proud of who I am! I was banned once for referring to a person in a non complimentary manner and then went on to interpret what I meant. I was banned, learned my lesson, and came back a better person (I think). Renee P., Ed A, in a note to me on the death of my wife, stated he had never met either of us, but sent condolences. As far as I am concerned he is THE best known Vet that I know of and often shares information bettering dogs. That puts him pretty high on my list of people. Mr. Bora makes some damn good syrup also. I love this group of people because It IS ALL ABOUT THE DOGS! Bill


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Bill Watson said:


> At 83, I'm proud of who I am! I was banned once for referring to a person in a non complimentary manner and then went on to interpret what I meant. I was banned, learned my lesson, and came back a better person (I think). Renee P., Ed A, in a note to me on the death of my wife, stated he had never met either of us, but sent condolences. As far as I am concerned he is THE best known Vet that I know of and *often shares information bettering dogs*. That puts him pretty high on my list of people. Mr. Bora makes some damn good syrup also. I love this group of people because It IS ALL ABOUT THE DOGS! Bill


And I have noticed that EdA is doing more and more of this lately---I very much appreciate it.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mitty said:


> And I have noticed that EdA is doing more and more of this lately---I very much appreciate it.


Actually I do considerably less than I once did for reasons that need not be published. Uncle Jerry dragged me here more than a decade ago and I only know a few who post here by sight and most of them are no longer regulars except of course for that Doofuss Gooser and a few others.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

2tall said:


> Oh My! I like this one for sure. What a great way to be sure you only get the answers you want to hear!


LOL. Would be perfect for most training questions these days 


not my real name regards,


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

2Tall, I don't think listening to only certain people is getting only the answers you are looking for. There are certain folks that give good helpful advise. Like: Howard, Ted, Breck, Steve, Evan, Dennis, etc. just to name a few. These folks, IMHO, are straight forward and try to be helpful. I always listen to what they have to say and have benefitted greatly.

There is only one person that I miss and that is Capt Jack, Glenn Guilder. He was very knowledgable in TRT. He left on his own.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

onastring said:


> What's the benefit of identifying someone by name? How many of the banned people had their name either in their signature or as their screen name. I don't think having their name out there has stopped people for acting inappropriately.
> 
> I don't want my name on a public forum for security reasons, mainly related to my job. I don't want anyone to be able to google my name and find posts about guns and hunting. Am I paranoid? Maybe, but I don't see any benefit from putting my name on the web. I rarely post but don't want to lose the ability to do so if I don't disclose my name.


To me it's a credibility thing, or at least getting a little deeper understanding of the person behind the advise. Like Gerry said, sometimes it's not an argument but a well written, well thought out idea I hadn't thought of and I wonder who that person is. It could even be somebody I know from running trials in another part of the country. It could be a man or a woman, young or old, well known amateur trainer or just somebody I've never heard of. Over the years I feel like I have made a bunch of friends here, even though I have personally never met most of you, I warmly look forward to running into you guys at a trial or training session sometime. I don't feel the same way about the many nameless posters on RTF, not that I don't like them, I just lack that more personal connection when you know somebody by name.

I also agree with John Fallon's point in so far as people, not withstanding the banned named posters, generally behave better when having a discussion "face to face" so to speak, rather than one faceless anonymous poster arguing with another.

John


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

The last poll had a minute fraction of votes versus views. This is obviously skewed because people can view it over and over again running up the number but, I'd say it has some relation. That shows me that the majority of people come to RTF for entertainment value and don't care about how it's run or what happens. I think it also shows that nobody really cares about a person's identity or otherwise. 

I used to not feel this way although, really. It's the internet. Who cares about a person's real identity. One of the most favored posters of all time on RTF has a hidden identity. Not hard to separate good advice from bad. Certainly, if allowed to occur naturally, folks are quick to point out the good from the bad. Until of course, there comes a point and time whereas the bad has overtaken any chance of the good to respond with a reasonably decent reply.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> The last poll had a minute fraction of votes versus views. This is obviously skewed because people can view it over and over again running up the number but, I'd say it has some relation. That shows me that the majority of people come to RTF for entertainment value and don't care about how it's run or what happens. I think it also shows that nobody really cares about a person's identity or otherwise.
> 
> I used to not feel this way although, really. It's the internet. Who cares about a person's real identity. One of the most favored posters of all time on RTF has a hidden identity. Not hard to separate good advice from bad. Certainly, if allowed to occur naturally, folks are quick to point out the good from the bad. Until of course, there comes a point and time whereas the bad has overtaken any chance of the good to respond with a reasonably decent reply.


For me the point is way more than entertainment. For example I really like you and your post, I run a lot over in Washington, yet I wouldn't know who you are to shake your hand if I saw you at a trial.

John


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> For me the point is way more than entertainment. For example I really like you and your post, I run a lot over in Washington, yet I wouldn't know who you are to shake your hand if I saw you at a trial.
> 
> John



my name is really an alias..lol I'm often forced to go by many other names which can't be repeated on RTF without getting the janitor all upside down


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> 2Tall, I don't think listening to only certain people is getting only the answers you are looking for. There are certain folks that give good helpful advise. Like: Howard, Ted, Breck, Steve, Evan, Dennis, etc. just to name a few. These folks, IMHO, are straight forward and try to be helpful. I always listen to what they have to say and have benefitted greatly.
> 
> There is only one person that I miss and that is Capt Jack, Glenn Guilder. He was very knowledgable in TRT. He left on his own.


I agree about Cpt. Jack very knowledgeable!!! And yes Wayne there those you mentioned that are really helpful as well. And NO there are not always the answers you want.

I too like others have said it is enjoyment I read this, maybe learn something or comment. I also do HRC, agility, dock diving and have dabbled in obedience. But I am very new to the FT game to be giving out info except what I have experienced. I do not internet train the dog nor train by DVDs. Lately I have been fortunate to train with another person or persons which is been most helpful.

The biggest thing a new person can do is listen and be ready to commit to hard work in training your dog for FT . 

I always like to read this forum (even read it at work) and consider it one of the better ones I belong to IMHO. So at some point everyone's comment is important and the biggest thing about this forum is to respect one another's comments regardless of their experience.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> I agree about Cpt. Jack very knowledgeable!!!


He read the Lardy manual very carefully and could repeat it verbatim


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> He read the Lardy manual very carefully and could repeat it verbatim


I gathered that.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> He read the Lardy manual very carefully and could repeat it verbatim


Glen also got placements in the last two Amateurs in our area this spring, with different dogs. So, he does more than just read.

Buck


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

If your banned can you still read RTF? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

duk4me said:


> If your banned can you still read RTF? Enquiring minds want to know.


yes a banned person is able to view RTF


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ken, I guess I didn't think so. I thought there were several categories of the janitors corner:banned, suspensed for a period of time and read only. If you are banned you can't log on. But can you read without logging on?

Edit: The answer is yes. I just logged out and then was able to read but not post.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> ...Edit: The answer is yes. I just logged out and then was able to read but not post.



more than just rope, I know.
You know?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm If there be someone I want to know who they are I just Pm them and ask them, and get a formal introduction, not an internet swat introduction. Otherwise they can post their name at their discretion. I don't see how forcing the option does anything, aside from letting the lurkers track others, in the background, without having to actually contact them. You will probably lose a lot of input from those who remain anonymous for a variety of reasons and don't want people tracking them. There are those who just wait to stir-up drama, the internet s/he said, cut-paste out of context environment is a play-ground for them. If someone doesn't have the gumption to actually ask me who I am and have a one on one conversation with me, so I know who they are, then they don't need to know. (although the dog names pretty much give it away, but maybe those aren't mine ). Give any of my posting the same value you give anything on else found on the internet, as semi, completely, and totally untrue and biased


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> yes a banned person is able to view RTF


Suddenly I feel like someone is looking over my shoulder like that guy hiding in the Russian airport.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

duk4me said:


> Suddenly I feel like someone is looking over my shoulder like that guy hiding in the Russian airport.


Tell him you'll hide him in your stack house. I bet that'll make him leave you alone


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> 2Tall, I don't think listening to only certain people is getting only the answers you are looking for. There are certain folks that give good helpful advise. Like: Howard, Ted, Breck, Steve, Evan, Dennis, etc. just to name a few. These folks, IMHO, are straight forward and try to be helpful. I always listen to what they have to say and have benefitted greatly.
> 
> There is only one person that I miss and that is Capt Jack, Glenn Guilder. He was very knowledgable in TRT. He left on his own.


Wayne, I am fortunate to have Glen as my friend and even more fortunate to live close and train with Glen and Jenny every week.
Glen, taught me how to run a dog and spends lots of his time helping folks new to the sport.

Glen is lurking out there and still offers help to those who ask.
Send me a pm for Glens contact info.

Like Davis said, Glen was on a role this spring, and that was with dogs not highly bred and trained 2 days a week.
Watch out folks, Glen and Jenny are about to get a new puppy from the dream breeding of the year IMHO.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gregg, Glen is a facebook friend and we keep up with each other that way. 

Ken, But you didn't know Gene Autrey which is a significant shortcoming. LOL!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Wayne, I am fortunate to have Glen as my friend and even more fortunate to live close and train with Glen and Jenny every week.
> Glen, taught me how to run a dog and spends lots of his time helping folks new to the sport.
> 
> Glen is lurking out there and still offers help to those who ask.
> ...


Edit: Sorry meant to say " Like Buck Said " I saw both you guys a month ago in Boston, brain fart.


----------



## Handler in Training (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm convinced!!! Let's see if my signature works.

Just so everyone knows....I am a nobody and you can toss out anything I ever say!


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

john fallon said:


> IMO, for a forum to work effectively the posting members credentials should be available for scrutiny by the group .... this cannot happen when the posters real name in not readily available.
> john


 Mr. John Fallon-
I really enjoy my screen name. It's been with me before the "screens" were.

It's been a household staple for quite some time-
It's painted on an old duckboat as it's name / I have a sign on my shed where I keep decoys that reads; _Swampbilly Headquarters_/, I have a "Swamp-o'-Phone"/ I fix "Swampbilly Gumbo", "Swampbilly Spaghetti" for the family, and play "Swampbilly Music".
I call my huntin' buddies "Swampbillies", my truck a "Swampmobile", and I fish and duckhunt in a Swamp.
All of it just in fun in humor for the short time duckseason is in. 
Back in "the day" it was my C.B. handle and call name on Marine radio.

Respectfully John-
I find it difficult, after having read, (and enjoyed many of your posts here), that a man of your caliber would need a "name" attached to a post to be able to identify whether or not there's any credibility or any _quality_ at all to a post in question.

Just don't see where you'd need a real name to use any discretion. Could be I'm different in reading something "controversial"- just don't need a name attached to a post to form an opinion or scrutinize. 

Please help me once and for all understand a little better on the screen name , real name stuff.
I'm flexible.
Allow me to ask-

WHAT set of credentials is it that seems to be neccessary in order to form an opinion or a conclusion of something?
I say/ask all of this respectfully.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Swampbilly said:


> Mr. John Fallon-
> I really enjoy my screen name. It's been with me before the "screens" were.
> 
> It's been a household staple for quite some time-
> ...


nice question I use my name per chris request only


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Swampbilly said:


> WHAT set of credentials is it that seems to be neccessary in order to form an opinion or a conclusion of something?
> I say/ask all of this respectfully.


Considering most questions asked on a dog forum, including this one, could be answered correctly by a guy that's trained a nice junior dog - I hardly see highly credentialed validations be required. Not to mention - this is the tamest dog forum I've seen to begin with already. Not a bad thing - just sayin'. And when I see a brawl - there's plenty of 'credentialed' joining in. 

The absolute most important job on earth (aside from Si Roberston's I guess) is held by a man whose politics I'd hardly embrace based on his 'credentials' and global stature. 

Not to mention there are dog trainers and there are people who train dogs. The latter may have listed accomplishments than the former but that don't mean a lot to folks can't recognize the difference. 

Where are all these questions requiring an 'expert'? And where are all these posters that cause trouble?


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

HNTFSH said:


> Considering most questions asked on a dog forum, including this one, could be answered correctly by a guy that's trained a nice junior dog - I hardly see highly credentialed validations be required. Not to mention - this is the tamest dog forum I've seen to begin with already. Not a bad thing - just sayin'. And when I see a brawl - there's plenty of 'credentialed' joining in.
> 
> The absolute most important job on earth (aside from Si Roberston's I guess) is held by a man whose politics I'd hardly embrace based on his 'credentials' and global stature.
> 
> ...


*We already have Junior & Senior Members, perhaps we just need to add an additional one designated as "Expert Member."*


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

txrancher said:


> *We already have Junior & Senior Members, perhaps we just need to add an additional one designated as "Expert Member."*


lol...maybe that is the premise. Not one big retriever community but rather one big further segregated one.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

txrancher said:


> *We already have Junior & Senior Members, perhaps we just need to add an additional one designated as "Expert Member."*


I've often thought there should be a "meet and greet" forum on here, and that some of the folks who have been around for a while under "handles" shouldn't be too modest or shy to introduce themselves as well, so that folks who just don't get to meet a lot of people personally understand the wealth of experience on here.


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

Just added name to sig.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> Mr. John Fallon-
> I really enjoy my screen name. It's been with me before the "screens" were.
> 
> It's been a household staple for quite some time-
> ...


Since you asked,

In 2003 when I came on here, the new prolific posters were fully vetted, this is not the case now....

That one can draw a conclusion on a post without knowing anything about the writer is a given, but in order for it to be even close to accurate the credentials of the writer would be most helpfull. 

It is not that these "no names" do not have the right to their opinion, it is when they inundate a goodly number of the threads with it, some times being the TOP poster on the thread, with no way for one to know if their life experience with retrievers warants any consideration of their opinion that it becomes problamatic for me.

john


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

You have so much vested in what others post, that you need permission to accept it as being "good", or you will suffer some sort of personal loss?

Kinda reminds me of a scene from a movie.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Since you asked,
> 
> In 2003 when I came on here, the new prolific posters were fully vetted, this is not the case now....
> 
> ...


John - I've lived through the evolution of forums and understand sometimes change is uncomfortable.

That said - the opinion or the advice is either worthy or not - doesn't matter who wrote it. I've seen/heard some little kids comments that were pure brilliant about life in general, despite their few years at it.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

HNTFSH said:


> John - I've lived through the evolution of forums and understand sometimes change is uncomfortable.
> 
> That said - the opinion or the advice is either worthy or not - doesn't matter who wrote it.* I've seen/heard some little kids comments that were pure brilliant about life in general, despite their few years at it*.


Me too! Wouldn't it be neat if they could remember that same simple wisdom after living through their teens and twenties?

Carry on...


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> You have so much vested in what others post, that you need permission to accept it as being "good", or you will suffer some sort of personal loss?
> 
> Kinda reminds me of a scene from a movie.


Now here is a prime example....

Before I would chalk this off to where my first impression of this post indicates that it should go, if I knew something more about you, it would help me in making the correct decision .

john


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometime back I posted what I thought was a full bio on me. Anyone is welcome to view it through the search function. Plus I go under my own name and have my location identified. Plus I am in the telephone book. So far as I know, no one has stalked me on the internet or otherwise. And I don't care if anyone knows I like dogs and hunt.

How do the professional dog trainers advertise without potential clients knowing who they are and where they are located? I wonder if any of them have been stalked.

Ken Bora is a poster and advertiser on the RTF. All his personal contact information is available in order to buy his pure maple syrup, which is great by the way. I wonder if he has ever been stalked.

Evan Graham is a poster and advertises everywhere with all his contact data in order to sell dvds and training seminars. I wonder if he has ever been stalked. 

A great number of people (I forget how many millions) have their real names posted on Facebook. And some are RTF folk with alias'.

To those with alias', I guess I don't understand why you don't want anyone to know who you are. I am proud of my service to my country and what I have accomplished in my life. I guess I am just not paranoid about being known. 

I guess stalking happens but I'd bet none of them started with identifying their prey on RTF.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

john fallon said:


> Now here is a prime example....
> 
> Before I would chalk this off to where my first impression of this post indicates that it should go, if I knew something more about you, it would help me in making the correct decision .
> 
> john


 Just assume that I don't even know which end of a dog barks.

Your name doesn't matter to me, because I don't know YOU.

You are not your name. I am not my name.
You are you, and I am me.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sometime back I posted what I thought was a full bio on me. Anyone is welcome to view it through the search function. Plus I go under my own name and have my location identified. Plus I am in the telephone book. So far as I know, no one has stalked me on the internet or otherwise. And I don't care if anyone knows I like dogs and hunt.
> 
> How do the professional dog trainers advertise without potential clients knowing who they are and where they are located? I wonder if any of them have been stalked.
> 
> ...


Wayne - you haven't heard the facebook stories?? ;-)

For most it is not about anonymity, it's about a base level of internet privacy. We can all figure out who each other is but I don't really care. Why should anyone else? I'm just a guy with a dog but I can tell from content who knows what they're talking about. Whether I agree or not.

You should come on some data collection and business intelligence sales calls with me. You'll see what's being collected on the individual, at the internet level.

I wouldn't suggest you do or don't spill your guts online. It's your choice and what you say, and how you present it - is how I'd perceive your input. Don't matter to me if you're Moondoggy or Wayne Nutt.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sometime back I posted what I thought was a full bio on me. Anyone is welcome to view it through the search function. Plus I go under my own name and have my location identified. Plus I am in the telephone book. So far as I know, no one has stalked me on the internet or otherwise. And I don't care if anyone knows I like dogs and hunt.
> 
> How do the professional dog trainers advertise without potential clients knowing who they are and where they are located? I wonder if any of them have been stalked.
> 
> ...


your last name is actually nutt? Thought that was a handle........just kidding 

/Paul


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> *Just assume that I don't even know which end of a dog barks.*



If you say so, I will.

I just dont understand why one with that mind set would often be among the top posters on a thread, deftly using both points and counterpoints attempting to establish their viewpoint.

john


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

john fallon said:


> If you say so, I will.
> 
> I just dont understand why one with that mind set would often be among the top posters on a thread, using both points and counter points attempting to establish their point.
> 
> john


Because, it's how I learn.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> Because, it's how I learn.


Your a lot funnier when you been drinking

/Paul


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Your a lot funnier when you been drinking
> 
> /Paul


 I've been drinking?

Uh oh.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Even though Copterdoc is a PIA he does help-out at HT's even when there as a mere spectator in his travels. Maybe he was drinking last time, I can't be sure.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

HNTFSH said:


> Even though Copterdoc is a PIA he does help-out at HT's even when there as a mere spectator in his travels. Maybe he was drinking last time, I can't be sure.



Quite a connundrum we have here, One anonymous poster vouching for another

john


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Quite a connundrum we have here, One anonymous poster vouching for another
> 
> john


Guess your not Fallon for it.

/Paul


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

john fallon said:


> Quite a connundrum we have here, One anonymous poster vouching for another
> 
> john


 I think that was a dig for putting the bird dryer together upside down and backwards.
I have trouble with complicated things like bird dryers.

Helicopters are simple compared to those.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sometime back I posted what I thought was a full bio on me. Anyone is welcome to view it through the search function. Plus I go under my own name and have my location identified. Plus I am in the telephone book. So far as I know, no one has stalked me on the internet or otherwise. And I don't care if anyone knows I like dogs and hunt.
> 
> How do the professional dog trainers advertise without potential clients knowing who they are and where they are located? I wonder if any of them have been stalked.
> 
> ...


Wayne, apparently you have never been stalked. It is not funny.

I was stalked for nearly a year by Sandra Bullock. It was terrifying. I was afraid to go to sleep at night. Would not want to go through that again.

JS


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

JS said:


> Wayne, apparently you have never been stalked. It is not funny.
> 
> I was stalked for nearly a year by Sandra Bullock. It was terrifying. I was afraid to go to sleep at night. Would not want to go through that again.
> 
> JS


I you need some kind of diversion please give her my name and address. I'm here to help you out.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

JS said:


> Wayne, apparently you have never been stalked. It is not funny.
> 
> I was stalked for nearly a year by Sandra Bullock. It was terrifying. I was afraid to go to sleep at night. Would not want to go through that again.
> 
> JS


I like you more and more each week.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

john fallon said:


> Since you asked,
> 
> In 2003 when I came on here, the new prolific posters were fully vetted, this is not the case now....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification John 
I understand. (I think)

Believe that what you're suggesting is that folks that offer up training advice should have some dog training _credentials_..credentials as in the form of some HT /Trial success with something in the showcase to support what's being presented in the form of a suggestion. (right?)

A real name as you propose- could enable one to do some background leg work to determine whether or not the guy/gal has some credibility, and whether or not a suggestion could/should be considered.

What about those "no-names" that offer up a dang good suggestion, yet you're unable to do a "background check"?
What do you do then? Ignore the post?
Strength comes in numbers, and if you're trying to get a point across supporting solid, spot on suggestions that are presented is, to me,.. the way to go.."no name or not".

Think part of the problem with some forums is that when something is suggested that's "out there" or coined as "bad advice" no-one's acknowledging it. 
Have a good one John.

And just for you-
B.J. Clark
_Swamp_


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> I think that was a dig for putting the bird dryer together upside down and backwards.
> I have trouble with complicated things like bird dryers.
> 
> Helicopters are simple compared to those.


I should have intended a dig! I missed, dang it.

That bird rack gets ignored as we hope some sucker will step up and save club member embarrassment.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> Thanks for the clarification John
> I understand. (I think)
> 
> Believe that what you're suggesting is that folks that offer up training advice should have some dog training _credentials_..credentials as in the form of some HT /Trial success with something in the showcase to support what's being presented in the form of a suggestion. (right?)
> ...


Sorta/Kinda..... I have no problem with anyone who can type a keystroke posting on a thread about "whatever"... But yes, as you say in your second sentence," A real name............... could enable one to do some background leg work to determine whether or not the guy/gal has some credibility, and whether or not a suggestion could/should be considered."

Even if just an AMEN I would like to know the makeup the chorus 

Now "cutting edge" and "out there" are birds of a different feather

Cutting edge like Bill (Hillman's) and Pat's(Nolan) stuff , in my estimation are worth being given some merit.
But with annonomus suggestions about training methods that are, or appear to be out there, even though it may turn out that they are infact cutting edge,..... one still might want to be leary of them when suggested by someone you have no way of knowing anything about.

Keep on doggin'

john


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Jennifer Henion said:


> I like you more and more each week.


There, ya see??? ya SEE?! The L-word. :twisted:

That's how quick it can happen. And then the never-ending guilt of breaking yet another heart.

Never putting out my real name, regards.

JS


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

JS said:


> There, ya see??? ya SEE?! The L-word. :twisted:
> 
> That's how quick it can happen. And then the never-ending guilt of breaking yet another heart.
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok, I Love you more and more each week. But in a platonic way

PS: I know who you are...


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Ok, Ok, I Love you more and more each week. But in a platonic way
> 
> PS: I know who you are...


Does that mean you guys don't need to get a virtual room? ;-)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it is about accountability, not reliability or credibility.
I think that if someone is going to offer an opinion, they ought to be able to stand behind it. 
If you don't want to be stalked, fine - don't post. 
To me, identification is part of the price of admission of posting

If you follow sports news, there is always a report of an anonymous source saying something like "Mark Sanchez has lost the team" or "Tebow can't lead this team."
To me, that is cowardly. If you are going to say something, be willing to identify yourself.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> I think it is about accountability, not reliability or credibility.
> I think that if someone is going to offer an opinion, they ought to be able to stand behind it.
> If you don't want to be stalked, fine - don't post.
> To me, identification is part of the price of admission of posting
> ...


Yeah, but Ted my gosh man,-
Look at the _accuracy_ of what was said about *both* players ;-)
Regards,
Swamp


Whoops!
I mean-
B.J.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

I can think of several posters that utilize Government resources and/or post on government time. I can see that as an issue whether or not you want to judge the work ethic and use of tax dollars.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Swampbilly said:


> Yeah, but Ted my gosh man,-
> Look at the _accuracy_ of what was said about *both* players ;-)
> Regards,
> Swamp
> ...


not about accuracy, but accountability


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

JS said:


> There, ya see??? ya SEE?! The L-word. :twisted:
> 
> That's how quick it can happen. And then the never-ending guilt of breaking yet another heart.
> 
> ...


You are not one of the people I had in mind when starting this thread

When one is good with dogs and posts using their initials on a dog forum, then add in a couple or so nice dogs to the mix at the bottom of the page and it's hard for them to remain anonymous.

john


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I think this might be a generational thing with older guys like me and John, (sorry john, its just my perception that we are close in age), are more inclined, or at least more comfortable knowing someone's name when having discourse with them. I don't lose sleep over this, it just would be nice to know some of you by name in case we ever run into each other at some dog event. Please don't hesitate to introduce yourself as an RTFer if we ever meet at a trial or training seminar. 

As far as the credibility thing, you guys are correct in that experienced retriever people can separate the wheat from the chaff, I'm more worried about the newbie that post a training question or has a no-go issue with his dog, and getting every advice from force the dog through it with the collar to everything under the sun. I worry about that guy trying something that makes it worse. Now that guy may not know who Dennis Voight, Evan, or Dr. Ed are to start with, but with just the least bit of research, they would get their cred. Like I say I'm not loosing sleep over it, it's just my preference.

John


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

JS said:


> There, ya see??? ya SEE?! The L-word. :twisted:
> 
> That's how quick it can happen. And then the never-ending guilt of breaking yet another heart.
> 
> ...


Found 1 dogs...
Registered Name Sire Dam DOB Primary Owner
Millpond's Baby Boomer, MH *** FC AFC TNT's Explosion UD AFTCH Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH 01/19/2006 Jack Stevens


Shouldn't put your dogs names out there I Guess. Wasn't there just a discussion about the usefulness of EE?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Found 1 dogs...
> Registered Name Sire Dam DOB Primary Owner
> Millpond's Baby Boomer, MH *** FC AFC TNT's Explosion UD AFTCH Topbrass Smooth As Silk MH 01/19/2006 Jack Stevens
> 
> ...


Oh-oh, a Golden guy, no wonder he didn't want to use his real name.

John


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey, all the jokes about security and stalking are really just that ... jokes. Security is of no concern to me.

When I joined this forum back before “the great purge” ... somewhere around ‘99, I think ... there were a lot of names I recognized as accomplished players. There were a lot of others with “handles” whom I assumed to be just regular people. To me, at the time, I thought it may be a little arrogant for me to place myself among those better known, by adding my name to my posts. (After all, who the he!! is “Joe Smith” and what does he think he’s doing posting here?) Maybe some dumb logic but there it is and when I registered, I used my initials. I had been scribbling JS 40 times a day for 35 years and it always worked for me. Never gave it another thought.

Then I noticed that every time there was a nasty disagreement, inevitably it came around to, “You must be up to no good. You don’t even post your name. Identify yourself!”. Sometimes it was in-your-face demanding. That’s not the way to get anywhere with me. Some people, when pushed will dig in.

This is not about John’s thread; this has been pretty civil. Just explaining how I came to use my initials. If Chris ever requires real names, I will have no problem with it, but no self-appointed hall monitor will intimidate me into it. 

With all that said, as Fallon pointed out, you don’t need to be a high tech sleuth to find out who someone is here. With the information in my posts, you can get my name, address, phone number, my wife’s name, a picture of me, a picture of my house, pictures of several of my dogs, etc., etc., etc. And it shouldn’t take you more than a few minutes. (Or you could just PM me and ask, but that may take a day or two before I log on again.)

I have nothing to hide and I AM ACCOUNTABLE for what I do and what I say. I’ve met several RTFers at trials and sometimes introduced myself. Most won’t remember me ... I’ve exchanged niceties with John R. a couple times but I’m not sure I would recognize him at the mall unless he had Gus along.  Gus, I will remember!

Sincerely,

James Spencer


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

JS said:


> Hey, all the jokes about security and stalking are really just that ... jokes. Security is of no concern to me.
> 
> When I joined this forum back before “the great purge” ... somewhere around ‘99, I think ... there were a lot of names I recognized as accomplished players. There were a lot of others with “handles” whom I assumed to be just regular people. To me, at the time, I thought it may be a little arrogant for me to place myself among those better known, by adding my name to my posts. (After all, who the he!! is “Joe Smith” and what does he think he’s doing posting here?) Maybe some dumb logic but there it is and when I registered, I used my initials. I had been scribbling JS 40 times a day for 35 years and it always worked for me. Never gave it another thought.
> 
> ...


Each time I meet someone in person they usually say, "oh, YOU'RE Happy Gilmore" and start laughing... Then they start going on and on about how smart all my advice is and how fun and witty all my posts are and how they stay up all night just waiting to see what I'll write next....hahahaaa


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Each time I meet someone in person they usually say, "oh, YOU'RE Happy Gilmore" and start laughing... Then they start going on and on about how smart all my advice is and how fun and witty all my posts are and how they stay up all night just waiting to see what I'll write next....hahahaaa


How's that black eye healing?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh well, 12 pages in, I guess I'll give my anonymous opinion:

I'm not in favor of requiring real names in the handle/sig line/every post.

I have posted my name here a few times, generally when I was posting something significant to someone I know in real life and I wasn't sure whether they knew me by my RTF handle...something like congratulations on a major accomplishment or condolences on the loss of a loved one. I've also posted enough information about myself at times in certain posts that one could easily determine my name through EE...something like, "my dog Boomer earned his MH this weekend at the Atlanta Retriever Club Hunt Test in xyz town. He is 5 for 5 in Master tests."

I choose not to use my real name in my handle or sig line (and therefore every post) for several reasons (in no particular order):

1) When I joined the RTF my only experience in using web sites such as this was on a college football web site for Georgia Bulldog fans. At the time nobody there used their real names as handles, not even the site owner and paid site staff although everyone knew who they were and their names were listed in their sig lines because it is a pay site and their paying customers needed to be able to contact them via e-mail if necessary (no PM ability on that site). Now some NCAA rule requires that the paid staff use their real names as handles but they are still the only ones who do or who identify themselves in sig lines other than those who are advertising something. Some posters there are known to many folks and others like myself are known to basically nobody. None of this makes a case for why I'm against using my real name NOW, but this was my only experience prior to joining the RTF so it was my default mindset for signing up and proceeding here.

2) I don't want to be identified in every post for security reasons. I am actually a lot more free with information here than I would be on Facebook for example. For example, even though I personally know every one of my Facebook friends in real life, I would never post that I'm going on vacation next week (for instance) on Facebook because some of those folks I haven't seen since high school nearly 30 years ago and I don't know if they've fallen on hard times, become hooked on drugs, and in need of money. I just don't want to advertise things such as the fact that I'm not going to be at home. My aunt has like a zillion facebook friends including just about every kid who ever went to her school and she'll post pictures in real time from her vacation in Paris, France and I just shake my head. I only talk about my vacation (for example) on Facebook after the fact, posting pics after I return home. Here I would be much more willing to post that I'm attending a hunt test out of town next week or that I'm going to Arkansas duck hunting because it would be a fair amount of work to sift through all my posts and find or figure out my real name (not sure whether the posts with my real name were lost in the purge or not). If I'm going out of town to a hunt test or hunting I would like to be able to post here and ask for specific advice about whatever (hotel and restaurant recommendations, finding others in my flight, etc.) without advertising who I am and that I'm not going to be home for a period of time. If I identified myself here and talked about going out of town for a hunt test or whatever and something happened to my wife and kids while I was not at home because I had publicly divulged that I would not be home I would not be able to forgive myself. If that makes me a coward then so be it. Like most of you, I'll lay down my life to protect my wife and kids but if I have to be a coward in the eyes of some in order to protect them then I'll do that too.

3) I don't want a google search of my name to bring up every post I've ever made on the RTF (or anywhere else). I don't post on the POTUS board but everyone in the world doesn't need to be able to find out my opinion on everything, including any stories of my real world experience on the subject. I am a lot more free with ACCURATE information here because it is anonymous.

I am not well known in the retriever world but there are a number of posters here who know me personally. Most of them are not as active as they used to be and one even banished herself voluntarily. With the exception of spam PM's I have always identified myself in any PM I send to anyone on the RTF, including one jerk of a poster (who is much more well known in the retriever world than I am) who took offense at my use of the term "neuter Nazi" (not directed at him) and PM'd me to demand to know who I am and even after I told him he was still a royal ass and insisted that I was a coward and that he didn't give a tiny rat's behind WHAT my reasons are for wanting to maintain some level of anonymity. I will always remember him and if I ever see him at a hunt test or club event (not sure whether he attends those or strictly field trials) I'll probably introduce myself and tell him that I'm the guy he thinks is a coward and ask his pompous ass if he has anything else he wants to say to me.

My wife has actually had a stalker at one time. It was a very weird situation because it was a female who I went to high school with but barely knew. We saw her at our high school reunion and when I told her that my wife was a school teacher in a nearby town she asked what school she taught at and I didn't think twice and told her what school. She started showing up at my wife's school and just popping into the classroom when my wife was alone (after hours). One time she just found the room on her own and nobody asked her what she was doing. Another time she was stopped by someone and she bluffed her way past and told the administrator that I was her "you know." She was never anything to me. I never had a class with her but she might have been in my home room. I don't even remember speaking to her in high school. It made my wife very uncomfortable. Later I found that she was making some people very uncomfortable at the church she was attending because of her odd behavior and they took measures to keep her out of the nursery. Rational people were thinking that this woman might actually steal a baby because she seemed oddly focused on other people's kids in a weird way. I have no freaking idea why she had that little obsession with my wife but it was weird. The time between her first uninvited appearance at my wife's school and the last one that we know of (they were all uninvited) was well over a year and we did nothing to encourage it. I can tell you that things like that will change your perspective. I have no idea whether she may have followed my wife home at any point but I was glad when we had our first kid and my wife quit work because this woman wouldn't necessarily know where to find her now. My biggest fear is my wife and kids being faced with a threat when I am not there to protect them in whatever way necessary.

I do try (more now maybe than when I first started posting) to restrict my posts to things which I am well qualified to post on unless I am asking questions. I have never said anything to anyone on the RTF that I would not say to their face. If anything I am probably MORE careful here than in person because it is easy to come off differently than intended with the written word where sarcasm may be hard to detect and facial expressions (smiles) are not seen. I do still take the bait on threads pertaining to a certain breeder/trainer of british labradors more often than I should, but other than that I usually stay out of the controversy. I haven't run any tests in several years and it seems now that most of my posts are offering congratulations or condolences.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I've fixed two stalker problems for gals whom I consider my sisters. Usually a nice long conversation on the phone outlining specific details and plans for one person can sometimes sway them to reconsider their original goals. Although, that becomes complicated when a wife and child are involved. 

And yes, Jennifer, the black eye has healed, it wasn't the first and surely won't be the last. I hate it when guys are left handed AND married. Usually, that isn't a common combination.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

If it's for credentials; I think dogs listed with titles provide way more accurate depiction, of where people have trained their dogs to, than random names. (If they are true)

P.S. I use hunt; because there is way too little of that in the training-competitive dog world these days, so I put it out there every-time I post; Hunt'emUp is also THE command, it's something only a dog can do, it's the reason I bought-trained a dog in the first place 

Handles can tell you a bunch; I assume HTNFSH (hunts and fishes), CopterDoc (fixes copters), Gun-dog (uses guns with dogs), Swamp (is a hillbilly swamp rat ) Badbullgator (either hunts gators, likes southern football or is a mean mamajamma, maybe all of the above  ) Don't I think I want to contemplate what moose-gooser means (but it does provide a pretty accurate description of personality type  )etc.. 

John, Paul, George tell me nothing unless Ringo there's as well; They were all Beatles


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

HNTFSH said:


> Considering most questions asked on a dog forum, including this one, could be answered correctly by a guy that's trained a nice junior dog - I hardly see highly credentialed validations be required. Not to mention - this is the tamest dog forum I've seen to begin with already. Not a bad thing - just sayin'. And when I see a brawl - there's plenty of 'credentialed' joining in.
> 
> The absolute most important job on earth (aside from Si Roberston's I guess) is held by a man whose politics I'd hardly embrace based on his 'credentials' and global stature.
> 
> ...


HNTFSH-
_Read_ your post. 

Can't comment.:mrgreen:

(Do you need my name? ;-))


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> If it's for credentials; I think dogs listed with titles provide way more accurate depiction, of where people have trained their dogs to, than random names. (If they are true)


What about the people who have a few FC titled dogs that are all pro trained but don't have a clue about training dogs themselves??????????? Are their opinions on training issues valid and noteworthy??????? Maybe, maybe not. 

I think it's pretty easy to find out who belongs to a certain handle if one is really interested and what their experience and qualification are.


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Swampbilly said:


> HNTFSH-
> _Read_ your post.
> 
> Can't comment.:mrgreen:
> ...


Is your real name Barry?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I would like to take this opportunity to personally THANK the anyonmouse 3 people who have read my 6000 post in the past, and decided that Gooser is truly an Idiot sevant!!

Not all peoples clocks tick in seconds...

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Its been surprixsing to me when I meet folks in person from RTF,,, Most speak with me for awhile,, then outa the blue,, they will get tears in their eyes,,give me a big hug,, and say "Bless Your heart"

Gooser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> and decided that Gooser is truly an Idiot sevant!!
> Gooser


Who doesn't know how to spell savant


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I thought he meant he was an idiot's servant.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

labguy said:


> What about the people who have a few FC titled dogs that are all pro trained but don't have a clue about training dogs themselves??????????? Are their opinions on training issues valid and noteworthy??????? Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> I think it's pretty easy to find out who belongs to a certain handle if one is really interested and what their experience and qualification are.


Always easy to just ask them, I've asked a few never had no-one not reply back  Can we Mix those FC non-trainer owners in with people who have trained really nice hunt'in dogs that haven't ever put them in a test and hope (the valid/not valid argument) balances out?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> Oh well, 12 pages in, I guess I'll give my anonymous opinion:
> 
> I'm not in favor of requiring real names in the handle/sig line/every post.
> 
> ...


Well sir, I know we've never met and prior to this post never had an inclination to look you up. In 15 minutes based on two pieces of information I found your real name, you facebook page, wife's facebook page, you're address, home/work phone, pictures to identify you, you're friends names, you're pro's name, your interests, belief structure, musical interests (great choices by the way), movie interests and career. 

I didn't even use any of the security clearances I have or access too. Kinda scary huh?

/Paul


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Who are you who who. Who who? I really want to know, actually not since Paul clued me in I know who huntindawg is too. lol


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

duk4me said:


> Who are you who who. Who who? I really want to know, actually not since Paul clued me in I know who huntindawg is too. lol



I do also, but I already did


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well sir, I know we've never met and prior to this post never had an inclination to look you up. In 15 minutes based on two pieces of information I found your real name, you facebook page, wife's facebook page, you're address, home/work phone, pictures to identify you, you're friends names, you're pro's name, your interests, belief structure, musical interests (great choices by the way), movie interests and career.
> 
> I didn't even use any of the security clearances I have or access too. Kinda scary huh?
> 
> /Paul


Well that is just lovely. I knew it could be done from what I've posted on RTF before, but I didn't know it would be quite that easy. I figured you'd have to spend a lot more time than that sifting through my posts to find the info you'd need. I guess all I've got going for me is that all my posts don't come up (I assume) if someone bothers to google me.



badbullgator said:


> I do also, but I already did


Just for fun or did you have a reason to want to know?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

HuntinDawg said:


> Well that is just lovely. I knew it could be done from what I've posted on RTF before, but I didn't know it would be quite that easy. I figured you'd have to spend a lot more time than that sifting through my posts to find the info you'd need. I guess all I've got going for me is that all my posts don't come up (I assume) if someone bothers to google me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun or did you have a reason to want to know?


Google your dog's name and voila!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

HuntinDawg said:


> Well that is just lovely. I knew it could be done from what I've posted on RTF before, but I didn't know it would be quite that easy. I figured you'd have to spend a lot more time than that sifting through my posts to find the info you'd need. I guess all I've got going for me is that all my posts don't come up (I assume) if someone bothers to google me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun or did you have a reason to want to know?


We have met indirectly.
i is to feel like you do and didn't want to be know to everyone for various reasons. The problem is it is nearly impossible to post on the Internet anonymously. I gave up


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

To be honest I was never interested in someone's name, his titled dogs, or his record on EE. I judge the quality of someone's post by what he is saying.

A person reveals a lot about himself by what he writes. A rude and arrogant person is just that---rude and arrogant and usually reacting to an ego crisis or personal issues. I can get rude too but it is usually after repeated attacks---I am not a dart board that people can throw darts at. A person who has experience will demonstrate it in his post. Not only that, if you have the attitude that everyone has a contribution to make, then you open yourself up to new ideas.

Also, if you want to know about someone, why not just ask him? When I PM someone I usually sign my full name. No secret there. Someone asked me about myself and I gave her my information. Chris Atkinson has my information as well as others on this forum.

As for pelts and EE record, Sharon Potter said it best in the thread An observation and a suggestion:


"Wow. Really? Your only criteria for someone having acceptable knowledge is Entry Express?

Did it occur to you that just maybe someone who is starting out and has not got the "pelts" you seem to desire, may have run into a training problem, found a solution with the help of a pro or two and wants to tell people how he is working through it?

As one of the people who has given Roadkill advice (which is, by the way, working *very* well for him so far, and he knows he needs to not run tests until it's straightened out) I freely admit I have no Entry Express "pelts"....feel free to look. I'm a gun dog trainer, who has little time for or interest in chasing ribbons because my weekends are very full either with clients or seminars. I spend an awful lot of time fixing problem dogs, many of those for people who do compete in tests and trials, and line manners is the biggest issue I deal with for them.

Your inference that I (or anyone else) am automatically unqualified to give advice because I don't have a list of "pelts" is insulting and just plain rude.

Lunch time is over....back out to work some dogs until dark (which I am obviously unqualified to do.)"


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

How does this thread have 135 posts and it clearly says "read only status"


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

read only status on RTF is when you have logged off and got too drunk to remember your password. Unfortunately, most people use the remember password feature. copterdoc is a good example...lol


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

gdgnyc said:


> To be honest I was never interested in someone's name, his titled dogs, or his record on EE. I judge the quality of someone's post by what he is saying.
> 
> A person reveals a lot about himself by what he writes. A rude and arrogant person is just that---rude and arrogant and usually reacting to an ego crisis or personal issues. I can get rude too but it is usually after repeated attacks---I am not a dart board that people can throw darts at. A person who has experience will demonstrate it in his post. Not only that, if you have the attitude that everyone has a contribution to make, then you open yourself up to new ideas.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother, Gary


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

gdgnyc said:


> To be honest I was never interested in someone's name, his titled dogs, or his record on EE. I judge the quality of someone's post by what he is saying.
> 
> A person reveals a lot about himself by what he writes. A rude and arrogant person is just that---rude and arrogant and usually reacting to an ego crisis or personal issues. I can get rude too but it is usually after repeated attacks---I am not a dart board that people can throw darts at. A person who has experience will demonstrate it in his post. Not only that, if you have the attitude that everyone has a contribution to make, then you open yourself up to new ideas.
> 
> ...


Being the OP, I am going to assume that this was directed at me.

This is my origional post.... "The more I read these threads with controversial subject matter, the more I think..... If the poster cannot be identified within their post they should be on a read only status!!!!!

There is nothing in there that I can see about garnering "pelts" or the need for any type of tenure, either on the forum or in any of the games, nor is there any mention of a prerequisit number of accomplishments in the form of titles or anything else that need to be met in order to post. To the contrary as I stated earlier, I have no problem with anyone who can type a keystroke posting on a thread about "whatever", I simply would like the ability, if what you post warrants, to readly find out who they are.......

john


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

John, not really directed at you. However as the thread developed the points that I covered I believe were touched upon. If not, my apologies for confusing threads. And I do think that you made a good point in your original post.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

onastring said:


> IMO, you just contradicted yourself in that last sentence. I read that as you have a problem with anonymous posts.
> 
> Its a privacy issue for me and the burden of proof is on those who want less privacy. Why do you want to know who they are? I thought your OP was addressing general decorum on RTF. As I said earlier, I don't think using real names is going to stop people from acting inappropriately. So burden of proof for me has not been met.
> 
> ...


Like I said in an earlier post, I suspect its a generational thing. It seems to be about 50-50 to me. People in my camp think you guys are paranoid, your camp probably think we're hopelessly naïve.

John


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

onastring said:


> IMO, you just contradicted yourself in that last sentence. I read that as you have a problem with anonymous posts.
> 
> Its a privacy issue for me and the burden of proof is on those who want less privacy. Why do you want to know who they are? I thought your OP was addressing general decorum on RTF. As I said earlier, I don't think using real names is going to stop people from acting inappropriately. So burden of proof for me has not been met.
> 
> ...



Lets take for an example that six or so people who are identifiable each with a lot of TIG, are posting on a topic. The thread is both complicated and interesting with a lot of give and take and the top 5 or six posters have each posted in the high teens on the subject. Also posting in the high teens on the topic is some "no name" who has been around for only a short while.

Whether his/her posts are from MARS, or are very poinient and germain to the topic, I for one would like to know a little about that person.

john


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

15 pages on this??? LOL .. this is the INTERNET PEOPLE!!! . I don't care what your passion - anonymity is the rule of them for general replies... If you want to know who is who PM them and go from there. Sort out the crap and move on......HOLY CRAP


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

O.clarki said:


> 15 pages on this??? LOL .. this is the INTERNET PEOPLE!!! . I don't care what your passion - anonymity is the rule of them for general replies... If you want to know who is who PM them and go from there. Sort out the crap and move on......HOLY CRAP


RTF has been blessed with very little crap, either holy or ungodly, relative to the rest of the intertube webbing. There were a few Trolls from time to time, but retriever training was esoteric enough to scare off the Pretend Experts.

Now RTF itself has provided the Pretenders enough information to create their own Virtual University of Retriever Training, which offers the BS, MS, and PhD.

So yes. 15 pages.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

luvalab said:


> RTF has been blessed with very little crap, either holy or ungodly, relative to the rest of the intertube webbing. There were a few Trolls from time to time, but retriever training was esoteric enough to scare off the Pretend Experts.
> 
> Now RTF itself has provided the Pretenders enough information to create their own Virtual University of Retriever Training, which offers the BS, MS, and PhD.
> 
> So yes. 15 pages.


akc has a new title for it, RTFC. There is no amateur title though because everyone on the Internet is a pro

/Paul


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Jerry S. said:


> I thought he meant he was an idiot's servant.


You know, I do think we need a like button!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Took me quite a while to read this entire thread. Since my website is below my signature line, I'm pretty easy to find. A while back I also read the thread concerning the value of "pelts" and who should be giving advice. For me the most interesting thing that this thread brought up was that many who can list "pelts" may not have ever trained or run a dog, and thus may not have the credentials that the "pelts" would seem to indicate. I hadn't really thought about that before. I'm 58 and some of the first photos of me also feature dogs. There has been at least one dog in my life for all but about 8 or 9 years (5 or 6 while in college and grad school, and three or four after my first lab died and I just couldn't face getting another). I don't play the games and my labs have only had to work well enough to make me happy, so I can't really advise about sophisticated training, but I can certainly suggest to someone who is complaining about a dog shaking its head to check for ear infections, and I recognize hematomas of the ear caused by that shaking. I recognize a lick granuloma when I see one and have had a dog with serious allergies. Am always willing (and relatively qualified) to help with photography questions, and have definite opinions as to ethics and what constitutes smart behavior by hunters and will tell you what I think here or face to face anytime (usually to Chris's great consternation). I try to be polite, but may not always reach that goal. I don't really care if folks list their names or not (except for the ones who post the really nice photos as I usually want to google them). (and it would have been nice to know from the beginning that TooTall was a girl).


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

onastring said:


> IMO, you just contradicted yourself in that last sentence. I read that as you have a problem with anonymous posts.
> 
> Its a privacy issue for me and the burden of proof is on those who want less privacy. Why do you want to know who they are? I thought your OP was addressing general decorum on RTF. As I said earlier, I don't think using real names is going to stop people from acting inappropriately. So burden of proof for me has not been met.
> 
> ...


The bold sentence is what somw are having trouble with. IMO your entitled to do what you feel is right on the internet. But I also feel to garner respect and credibility in statements there has to be an element of knowing who you are. This is not a forum like some I belong to where one does not know anyone nor likely to meet anyone. We are in the FT or HT or HRC business so we are likely to know about each other or have heard about someone. For me I am not to concerned who you are but it does play in what I read... JMHO


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> The bold sentence is what somw are having trouble with. IMO your entitled to do what you feel is right on the internet. But I also feel to garner respect and credibility in statements there has to be an element of knowing who you are. *This is not a forum like some I belong to where one does not know anyone nor likely to meet anyone. We are in the FT or HT or HRC business so we are likely to know about each other or have heard about someone.* For me I am not to concerned who you are but it does play in what I read... JMHO


This is exactly how I feel. Posters individual personality become obvious after a while and many of you are a real kick, I hope to meet you some day, so it would be nice to know your name. To me this forum is much more like a big diverse family rather than anonymous internet forum.

John


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

John Robinson said:


> ...Posters individual personality become obvious after a while.......


 Have you ever read a book, that was later made into a movie?

Was the movie anything like your perception of the book?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

copterdoc said:


> Have you ever read a book, that was later made into a movie?
> 
> Was the movie anything like your perception of the book?


In my experience, the movie is often not as good as the book. They do, however, usually share the same name.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> They do, however, usually share the same name.


 And that's usually the problem.
If they had different names, your perception of the book would have no influence on your opinion of the movie.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Game of Thrones was exactly like my imagination while reading the book. Felt like I directed the first series.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> Have you ever read a book, that was later made into a movie?
> 
> Was the movie anything like your perception of the book?


I get what you're saying, but I have to tell you that I have had a lot of pleasure meeting many people at a trial, hunt test or training day who have walked up to me and introduced themselves because they recognized my name from RTF, well over a dozen people. I have also developed relationships with RTF folks to the point that we have gotten together for duck and pheasant hunts. As for books into movies, I have to say _Lonesome Dove _was the best film adaptation, even though it's technically a mini series.

John


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> Have you ever read a book, that was later made into a movie?
> 
> Was the movie anything like your perception of the book?


ya TRT

/Paul


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

It would be nice if some folks would choose the read only option more often.


----------

